# Free Paint (well maybe almost) for your top bar hive



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Get $5 off gallon size or get $20 off 5-gallon size. Limited to paint and primer in one products (Valspar Signature, Duramax, Ultra Premium and Olympic One) and stain and sealant in one products (Olympic Maximum). *Excludes mistints*. Offer ends 9/3/2012.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Weird. They said I would get it. I'm going to send it in and see. If I don't get it I'm still happy though.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Will this paint work for Lang hives as well?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Absolutely not. It isn't white!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Ha! Got my rebate from Valspar in the mail today. So the paint only cost me Virginia sales tax. $0.25
Sweet!


----------

